# Purple Hull Peas



## jc12551 (Feb 10, 2008)

What is the best way to preserve purplehull peas? I don't have a pressure cooker so canning is out. So do I freeze or dry? And how?


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

I do both drying and freezing of mine.
If I can, I leave them outside to just dry out in the sun.Then I shell them.
For freezing, I shell, blanch and then put then into the bags in amounts equal to a meal each.Lay it flat and stack them.


----------



## dixienc (Apr 11, 2008)

I shell, blanch for 3 minutes, cool and put in freezer bags too. Tasty lil buggers they are!


----------



## jc12551 (Feb 10, 2008)

sounds good. Where I work we are selling them unshelled for 50 cents a pound u-pick. I have been tasked with coming up with a shelled price, but I am not sure about that yet.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

when I put up my peas I cook some bacon and then put the peas in the bacon fat for a few min then add onion and salt Pepper garlic and what ever else I want to spice them up add water and cook them all the way until done let them cool and put into containers freeze all I have to do then is thaw and warm them up taste like fresh to me


----------



## jc12551 (Feb 10, 2008)

I never thought about pre-cooking them. I picked six more pounds today and they are setting in my living room waiting for a good threshing.


----------

